# Best price on BMC bikes/frames?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone seen any good deals on BMC bikes or frames? Seems like pretty much everyone is same price. I'm leaning towards an SL01.. had hoped there would be some clearance prices on the SLT01 when the SLC01 came out, but no such luck. I'd consider something like a Ridley Boreas instead... recommendations for a stiff, lightweight frame that not everyone has? I'm in a rural area and local shops only carry Trek, Giant & Specialized. I like BMC cause they look amazing and all reviews say they're nice & stiff. Local shop said they'd order an Orbea, so I've thought about the Lobular model... but it doesn't do the same for me as the BMC.


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

You can try Atmosphere - the old Coast Mountain Sports. I saw a display of BMC bikes there.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

You might be able to get a shop to give a discount on an older model (09) if they have them in stock. When I got mine, Comp Cyclist had a better price than anyone else.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to find a slightly used '09 Race Master frame on eBay for $850, so deals can be found. 

Patience was the key, but I understand that once a decision is made to buy, waiting can be VERY difficult. 

Good luck!


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

Try www.hamptontrails.com You'll never go wrong with Hampton.


----------



## bisquit (Sep 11, 2009)

Try glorycycles.com. Bought 4 bikes from them including the new team machine slr01. PM if you want some more feedback.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone run across King Cycle Shop (kingcycle.net)? It seems like it's too good to be true.


----------



## dna930 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got my SL01 from Wrenchscience. They had 10% off bikes/frames last month.


----------

